# Internet Explorer for Mac OSX



## the_kerns (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can download Internet Explorer for OSX? They have stopped posting the download on microsofts mactopia page as they have discontinued making it. If anyone has a copy of it i would greatly appreciate a copy of it. Cheers

the kerns


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2006)

i'm sorry, but i have to ask, why?  there are several better browsers, including safari.  even microsoft says to use safari.  but if you must, try here.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 11, 2006)

The only reason you would want to use IE is for web development. Being out of date now (and being Internet Explorer), it is highly vulnerable to security issues. For a regular browser, you should use something like safari, firefox, icab, oprah, etc.


----------



## the_kerns (Mar 11, 2006)

personally, i really dont want to install it but some sites require only IE to access them. My friends website has free live tv streaming and it will only work with this browser.

the kerns

thekerning.com


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 11, 2006)

There are plug-ins, add-ons and hacks that will allow you to use Safari, FireFox, Camino, and Mozilla browsers and have them report their agent as "Internet Explorer" to the server, essentially "tricking" it into thinking you're using IE.

Here's one:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17776


----------



## ksv (Mar 11, 2006)

Sites that actually require IE, require IE for Windows.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 11, 2006)

ksv said:
			
		

> Sites that actually require IE, require IE for Windows.


Firefox with the User Agent Switcher Extension has the option of setting the user agent as IE 6 for Windows XP.

http://chrispederick.com/work/useragentswitcher/

Camino with CamiTools installed can do the same. 

http://www.nadamac.de/camitools/index.php

Opera also has a lot of built in user agents.


----------



## fryke (Mar 11, 2006)

So does OmniWeb. That doesn't mean that if a site specifically calls a feature only present in IE for Windows that it'll work with the browsers spoofing as WinIE. But for _some_ sites, spoofing the user-agent works.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Mar 11, 2006)

same with the debug menu for safari, download Tinkertool and activate it.  You can make safari trick the sites to thinking its a different browser


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2006)

Will all these add-ons enable web design testing, i.e. can you rely on them to see what a site will actually look like on IE?

Having said this, in my experience the best way to test web design is to view the site using IE on a Wintel machine.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 12, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Will all these add-ons enable web design testing, i.e. can you rely on them to see what a site will actually look like on IE?


No, they simply change how Safari reports itself to websites -- it doesn't change how Safari actually operates.



> Having said this, in my experience the best way to test web design is to view the site using IE on a Wintel machine.


Agreed.


----------



## easterhay (Mar 12, 2006)

fryke, your new avatar makes me nervous. please revert to the old one


----------



## bbloke (Mar 12, 2006)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> Having said this, in my experience the best way to test web design is to view the site using IE on a Wintel machine.


I agree in that this will reveal the way the site will look to most users, but have the reservation that IE is not always standards compliant and can be terrible when it comes to things like CSS.


----------



## Shookster (Mar 12, 2006)

I find that if it works in Firefox or Safari, it's likely to work in IE as well. If it works in IE, it's not necessarily going to work in Firefox or Safari though. Firefox and Safari tend to be fussier, which is good because it dicourages sloppy coding.


----------

